# below greenup dam 11/13



## edray (Oct 21, 2004)

water temp was 56
bite was slow but we managed to catch enough for supper


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the report,nice looking fish.
Jake


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

those are healthy looking sauger.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice looking bunch of sauger. Definately some good fillets.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Some good eating there!


----------



## edray (Oct 21, 2004)

yes they were.
goin after more friday


----------

